# Show me your dogs as pups!



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

Haha good idea…here’s the baby lab


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sonny1984 said:


> Haha good idea…here’s the baby lab
> View attachment 593933


That’s the most cutest lab pup I ever seen! 🙃


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Sonny1984 said:


> Haha good idea…here’s the baby lab
> View attachment 593933


That soft puppy coat  Bright puppy eyes


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Buffy was roughly 4.5 months old in this photo and I regret I didn't take more photos of her whilst she was younger and smaller.


----------



## SW2021 (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

my gal-dog and my big-boy







my


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sabi at 7 weeks








Bear at 8 weeks








Shadow age unknown vet guess 18 days








Shadow at we think 4.5 weeks.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

3ymum said:


> Buffy was roughly 4.5 months old in this photo and I regret I didn't take more photos of her whilst she was younger and smaller.
> 
> View attachment 593935


I’m the same! I wish I took more pics and videos of Rex when he was 9 weeks but it was so busy! Oh joy of having a puppy!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Another “lab” puppy


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Zeppy said:


> View attachment 593953
> 
> Another “lab” puppy


I never was a fan of black GSD but Zeppelin changed my mind! Now I see him as a puppy


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Nebbers around 8 weeks old. One of our fave pics of him.


----------



## pippin21 (Dec 29, 2021)

9 weeks;


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

3ymum said:


> I never was a fan of black GSD but Zeppelin changed my mind! Now I see him as a puppy


Aww!! Zeppelin is blushing, he’s flattered 🥰


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

pippin21 said:


> 9 weeks;
> View attachment 593956


So floofy!


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## elf5 (Mar 31, 2019)

Koda 14wks, around 2 in profile pic


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

~15 weeks. Second day home.


----------



## Kionacreek (Jan 22, 2021)

Ziva


----------



## Kionacreek (Jan 22, 2021)

Kiona


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

Wrigley about 12 weeks.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

My two favorite pictures of Nads as a pup. This is making my chest feel all fluttery looking at puppy pictures of her, I can’t believe she’s 3 years old now. Some days I miss the puppy stage.


----------



## Sabre's Mom (Jul 27, 2018)

Sabre, about 10 weeks









and Recon, also about 10 weeks


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy 9 weeks


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

Such beautiful puppies…Vienna at about 10 weeks


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

All these puppy pictures such beautiful pups! I miss the puppy stage even though he’s not 2 yet but still 🥺


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

so much potential for future happiness looking at puppy pics. Yes, the teething is tough and so is potty training, but the little scamp times fly right by.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

These pups are all so adorable. I'm a little sad that I didn't find Frankie before he was 15 weeks old. I missed that real puppy-looking stage.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

As cute as puppies are, I can honestly say I do not miss the puppy stage at all. I love my 95 pound recall-consistent, pee-holding, overnight-sleeping, long-hike-doing, protector beast!


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Zeppy said:


> As cute as puppies are, I can honestly say I do not miss the puppy stage at all. I love my 95 pound recall-consistent, pee-holding, overnight-sleeping, long-hike-doing, protector beast!


I was deciding if puppy fever was setting in but you put a quick stop to that with a dose of reality😂


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

These pics make me puppy broody but I don't really miss the puppy stage either. 

I had to laugh at my friend who complained to me about her miniature schnauzer biting her.... I offered to do a swap! Those tiny teeth were a hand massage in comparison! 🤣


----------



## alwaysGSD (6 mo ago)

Baby Gracie already on guard duty....


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

cagal said:


> I was deciding if puppy fever was setting in but you put a quick stop to that with a dose of reality😂


You’re welcome


----------



## RedactedSource (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

The car ride home, in my son's lap


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Varik around 7 weeks old









Varik around 9 weeks old


----------



## caffeinatedk9dogtra (7 mo ago)




----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Star at the breeders, the day I brought her home. She was 12 weeks. Within a week, those ears fell down, and did not come up to stay for good until she was 9 months old. Because they'd been up at 12 weeks, I didn't give up hope...lol!


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Ellie at 8 weeks








Ellie at 12 weeks


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Six weeks old with mom


----------



## kolobok (7 mo ago)

Bruce (a little over 4 months)








Cheza, my female
(Also a little over 4 months!)
I got them both around the same age (not same time haha)


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Another one from the day she was picked up. When I finally got her settled in her crate in the car, the breeder had to run back inside the house because she didn't want me to see her crying! 😥 

(She sure had big ears as a pup! That's one reason they took so long to stand!)


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Eska at 8 weeks, while still with her breeder:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

our sweet Della..


----------



## Sabre's Mom (Jul 27, 2018)

I posted my current beasts 🤣 this morning. Here are the two who started my love of the GSD, taken the day we brought each of them home

Shannon at 12 weeks









And my Sammi Girl at 7 weeks


----------



## bchevs (Oct 15, 2020)

Omg looking through old pictures and realizing how much I miss the crazy ear phase!!!

Whiskey (shepherd/collie):










Nova:

















Whiskey and Nova:


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Nitro at 4 months, our first meeting.









and at 8 !/2










He 'grew into' his paws, but not his ears.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

All ears


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

The awkward adolescent stage.. lol. This is a great thread.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Zeppy said:


> The awkward adolescent stage.. lol. This is a great thread.
> View attachment 594085


I loved that stage and honestly I miss it! Thank you I knew it would be a great thread to do!  Pic when he was 7 months


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Love the all ear stage!


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Squidwardp said:


> View attachment 594091
> View attachment 594094
> View attachment 594093
> View attachment 594092


The bag on the head 🤣


----------



## MeishasMom (Nov 12, 2021)

My silly girl whose ears flipped and flopped back and forth then boom giant radar ears. LOL I totally forgot to post for her 1st birthday back in June.


----------



## Cjhodgson66 (Nov 15, 2014)

I miss the puppy breath, digging in the water bowl and most things puppy


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Cjhodgson66 said:


> I miss the puppy breath, digging in the water bowl and most things puppy


OMG! I was constantly refilling the water bowl. Frankie would flip the stainless bowl over and then carry it outside. I had to buy a heavy ceramic bowl.


----------



## Cjhodgson66 (Nov 15, 2014)

Rosebud99 said:


> OMG! I was constantly refilling the water bowl. Frankie would flip the stainless bowl over and then carry it outside. I had to buy a heavy ceramic bowl.


Yep! It went on for several months. Now Remi flips her food bowl if she doesn’t have a full dish🤣


----------



## gxd (Apr 9, 2011)

You will be sorry you asked .... there are many more


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Cjhodgson66 said:


> View attachment 594236
> 
> View attachment 594238
> 
> ...


The Frito paws smell!


----------



## Cjhodgson66 (Nov 15, 2014)

gxd said:


> You will be sorry you asked .... there are many more


i’ll take 10🤣


----------



## michaelr (Aug 5, 2010)

Our puppy pictures for lady ('80s) and Bear ('00s) were lost. The first is Duke at 9 weeks in 2010 and the second him again in 2020 meeting Beau (8 weeks) the day we first brought him home. The last is Beau at 12 weeks in his favorite position holding up the couch.


----------



## Crazy shep (9 mo ago)

Love this thread! Great to browse through on a tough day! Our little guy just 7 months ago!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Crazy shep said:


> Love this thread! Great to browse through on a tough day! Our little guy just 7 months ago!
> View attachment 594276
> 
> View attachment 594273
> ...


Adorable! I agree with you I haven’t been posting for a while since it’s been stressful and a confusing week lots have been going on with Rex and what to do etc so looking through these just makes my day a bit brighter!


----------

